# االاقسام العامة > منبر سيده فرح >  >  طريقة عمل الـــــــــزلابــــــــيــــــــــــــــــة

## جواندي

*يا ريت لو في واحدة تعرف طريقة عمل الزلابية
لان شراءها من السوق مكلفة:8hr:
                        	*

----------


## عاشقة النيل

*بسيطة جداً ياجونداي
دقيق +ماء+خميرة+زيت للغلي
تعجن العجين بماء فاتر وتضيف الخميرة وتخليه لحدي مايخمر
وبعدين تجي تقطع العجين لدوائر صغيرة وتضعها في الزيت الحار
وبعد كدا تجهز سكر مسحون او معقود حسب طلبك وترشها بيها 
بالهناء والشفاء
*

----------


## sonstar

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عاشقة النيل
					

بسيطة جداً ياجونداي
دقيق +ماء+خميرة+زيت للغلي
تعجن العجين بماء فاتر وتضيف الخميرة وتخليه لحدي مايخمر
وبعدين تجي تقطع العجين لدوائر صغيرة وتضعها في الزيت الحار
وبعد كدا تجهز سكر مسحون او معقود حسب طلبك وترشها بيها 
بالهناء والشفاء



  اختي عاشقة النيل جزاك الله خيرا  ومن هنا وعلي طووول علي المطبخ
 اليوم شاي المغرب بتاعنا بي زلابيا من يدي كلكم معزومين :bngo21::ab:
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*بارك الله فيكي
                        	*

----------


## السيد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عاشقة النيل
					

بسيطة جداً ياجونداي
دقيق +ماء+خميرة+زيت للغلي
تعجن العجين بماء فاتر وتضيف الخميرة وتخليه لحدي مايخمر
وبعدين تجي تقطع العجين لدوائر صغيرة وتضعها في الزيت الحار
وبعد كدا تجهز سكر مسحون او معقود حسب طلبك وترشها بيها 
بالهناء والشفاء





تسلمي يارب 

يعني شنو سكر معقود؟؟؟

والمقادير يابت يعني انا املي جردل والا كيف الخميره دي
 في الكيلو اكب كم فنجان كدا يعني

عارف في ناس بستخدموا الخميره دي استخدامات تانية

بس الشامبيون ريحهم تهش تهش تهش

دي ماكانت ريحه دي
 
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*شكله كدي وبالوصفة دي يا السيد

الشئ دي بتشبه اللقيمات

ات يا جنا ياها زاتا ولا بتشابهن


البقر اتشابه لي ضمة
*

----------


## (العجب24)

*بس حتطلع زى حقت السوق؟
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*لكن لقيتك ياجواندى وبرضو بتقولو لينا تعرسو
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*شاي مغرب في رمضان دي كيف يا جواندي
                        	*

----------


## الطوربيد المريخابي

*وصفتك سمحه جدا وحا اجربا
                        	*

----------

